# How to fix wireless problems???



## dcf-joe (Sep 10, 2008)

I do not know if you remember me from previous posts a while ago, but I have been having problems with the wireless in Ubuntu 8.04. Simply put, while I am in Vista, my wireless works fine, but in Linux, it will not even operate. 

I do have a hard cable internet connection to my laptop, and that works perfectly in Ubuntu. Is there anything I can type into the terminal to download and fix my wireless problem???


----------



## xfire (Sep 11, 2008)

You need to have drivers for your wireless, which is somewhat hard to get, forget installation.


----------



## francis511 (Sep 11, 2008)

Notoriously difficult :- http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NdisWrapper


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 12, 2008)

For 64bit os support I had to buy a new wireless usb adapter since my old (SMC) one had no 64bit driver support.


----------

